# Tractor Ramps...



## Flightsport (Mar 13, 2011)

I have had the hardest time finding ramps to help raise my garden tractor for an oil change or removing the deck. Anyone have any suggestions?

I purchased the EZ Lift from Blitz, and just like the reviews said, my tractor just pushed these around. Some user reviews suggested moving them to the grass where they worked. But I want to work on the tractor in my garage! 

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks

Craftsman, GT3000


----------



## dgray64 (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't seen these ramps, but for the ones I use, I screwed a piece of expanded metal to the underside so that it sticks out about a foot on the lower part. I run up on the expanded metal first and the weight of the vehicle holds the ramps in place. For yours, as the distance between the front and rear tires is not far, you could use a longer piece of metal or even use something like a piece of dog chain. The vehicle does all the work. Hope it works for you.

Dave edro:


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Tractor supply has a jack just for this purpose, it's been on sale all month just go to their website


----------



## ChuckH (Apr 23, 2012)

I had the same problem with car ramps when putting a rwd on them. carpet scraps helped. They have to be big enough to go under the ramps and tires. Still be prepared for the ramps to slip.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I use a regular auto shop jack to jack up the front of my lawn tractor(s). If needed, I use ramps under the front wheels. I turn the ramps forward so they don't interfere with the deck. I can usually lift the front of the tractor enough to remove one ramp, then the other.

Another method I use is to pull the tractor onto my trailer (it's a tilt-bed). If I need to get under it, I have a pair of 2x8 boards I use as ramps. The ramps fit between my trailer & my truck bumper. I then pull the tractor onto the ramps. I can then get underneath the entire tractor for whatever reason.


----------



## daniel2229 (Jun 5, 2011)

I too thought I would need some lift to change the blades on my mower, but I have a step up in my garage that allows me to drive my 1040XLT up on it. I lay on the floor and found that there is more than enough room to remove the blades and get them back on. I bought one of the blade clamps at Lowes that really holds the blades in place.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe I would drill holes it the ramps and matching holes in the garage floor and drop bolts in the holes with the ramps positioned. When you're done, just pick up the ramp and drop the bolts back in the holes.


----------



## Evanedward (Mar 17, 2011)

I have ramps that I use after mowing for cleanup but when I want to sharpen or change the blades or a complete cleaning I use a one ton chain hoist mounted in my shed. Made a fixture that attaches to the front axle on each side. Works great for me and is also handy for deck removal. No sliding the deck out the side from under the tractor. It is very handy for removing the deck from my Kubota BX.


----------



## captaincrab55 (Jun 6, 2013)

Evanedward said:


> I have ramps that I use after mowing for cleanup but when I want to sharpen or change the blades or a complete cleaning I use a one ton chain hoist mounted in my shed. Made a fixture that attaches to the front axle on each side. Works great for me and is also handy for deck removal. No sliding the deck out the side from under the tractor. It is very handy for removing the deck from my Kubota BX.


 I like it, I use a hoist on one of the beam trolleys I have set up in my 2 car shop.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

I also use a chain hoist. Want to get another and see if I can lift the whole machine up


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I've been seriously looking at the MOJACK, it's a little pricy, but it gets them off the ground and stores nicely based on what the literature says.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

My wooden shop made 4x6 ramps have an extended piece of 1/4 inch plywood but they will often still slide on concrete or slick grass except for front wheel drive vehicles.

Having lawn tractors, I can't operate without loading ramps and saw horses so sometimes when deck work, belt changes, oil and filter and tire repair are required, I use the power of the engines to elevate to a convenient level. 

When the PTO is engaged it's real easy to see what's aligned right and what's not, and what's about to fall off in the rocks.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW!! Those saw horses look like an accident waiting to happen!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's mine on the lift


----------

